# Stuffed/Mexican Cornbread



## chilerelleno (Apr 10, 2017)

Made a nice, extra large, Stuffed Cornbread aka Mexican Cornbread.

Preheat oven to 400'F

Triple standard recipe of cornbread batter, careful not to over mix it.
Add in 1 15oz can whole kernel sweet corn and two 7oz cans of diced Green Chiles added to batter.

Brown 2# of hamburger and 1# of Chorizo together
Halfway through add
1 large onion, chopped
1 7oz can diced Green Chiles
1 15oz can Black Beans
1 10oz can Rotel, cilantro/lime, chile fixins or hot
2t Cumin and Oregano

Grease an extra large disposable aluminum pan, e.g. 13x10x2 or similar, I like WallyWorld's extra large Lasagna pans.
Grease pan with whatever you like, I use bacon grease for added flavor.

Cover bottom of pan with half the batter
Evenly layer meat mixture
Add a thick layer of shredded cheese
Cover with rest of batter

Bake 45 mins, pull add cheese to top, return and bake another 15 minutes














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 10, 2017







*Money Shot*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2017)

I love cornbread & yours looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## sauced (Apr 12, 2017)

WOW.....that looks amazing!!!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 12, 2017)

Yum!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 12, 2017)

That SHALL be made soon!  Looks amazing from here and I want to make this asap.  

POINT for sure!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks great.

I need to find a corn bread recipe that doesn't use eggs.


----------



## b-one (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks tasty, I could see this in muffin form as well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 12, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I love cornbread & yours looks fantastic!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al.


Sauced said:


> WOW.....that looks amazing!!!


Appreciate it Sauced.


hooked on smoke said:


> Yum!!!


Indeed!


CrankyBuzzard said:


> That SHALL be made soon!  Looks amazing from here and I want to make this asap.
> 
> POINT for sure!


Make it, it is every bit as good as it looks!
Thanks for the Point.


c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> 
> I need to find a corn bread recipe that doesn't use eggs.


Thanks for the compliment and Point.


b-one said:


> Looks tasty, I could see this in muffin form as well.


It is indeed just as tasty in muffin form, you'll love them.


----------



## disco (Apr 15, 2017)

This is one of those "Why didn't I think of this" dishes! Point!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 15, 2017)

Disco said:


> This is one of those "Why didn't I think of this" dishes! Point!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yum! Looks tasty! I make a similar dish in the DO when camping. Always a good option to warn the belly when its cold!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum! Looks tasty! I make a similar dish in the DO when camping. Always a good option to warn the belly when its cold!


Thanks DS


----------



## dward51 (Apr 17, 2017)

This looks like a winner!!!!  Saving to the recipe collection and will probably make it for an office function next month.  Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (May 11, 2017)

CR, that is some tasty looking cornbread!


----------

